# Lights that dangle around your neck or attach to your keys.....



## Disco888 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just found that my torch that lives on my keys has unscrewed itself :mecry:and so now I only have the tailcap...........can't even remember what it was....

So, wot do you carry around your neck or on your keys..????

I'm after some ideas......Seen some beautiful torches that would look the part but would always be worried of losing the torch (again!)..

So wot are your thoughts>????:thinking:

Disco


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Mt Fenix E01 has never come unscrewed and has been on my keyring for several weeks.


----------



## Disco888 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fenix E01 was what I was thinking of next-----haven't seen anything else I like as much in the same price bracket


----------



## metlarules (Apr 16, 2009)

I just use cheap fauxtons. You can get them at battery junction or lighthound for about a buck apiece.


----------



## TKC (Apr 16, 2009)

*Around my neck I carry a Lummi Ti. Wee & on my key chain is a Mc Gizmo Sapphire. Prior to the Sapphire, I carried an Arc-P on my key chain. *


----------



## Morelite (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a McGizmo Sapphire on a Ti chain around my neck and brass Peak N cell Shastas on most keychains.


----------



## James Hamon (Apr 16, 2009)

Fenix eo1 is great except for the beam color not that noticeable unless white wall hunting and since there is no window covering the front dust can get in the reflector but doesn't affect the light.great other than those two things.


----------



## Disco888 (Apr 16, 2009)

So, whats the answer in a similar price bracket to the E01???? Don't mind paying a bit more for a better light but dwouldn't want to pay a significant more (esp. if its only a small improvement)....???

Disco:candle:


----------



## metlarules (Apr 16, 2009)

How about a Streamlight Microstream?
http://www.lighthound.com/Streamlight-Microstream-AAA-High-Flux-LED-Penlight_p_1841.html


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 16, 2009)

Fenix LD01.
https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=639


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2009)

Or a Inova Microlight (although some have problem with the sensitive switch)
Or a Abitax Tag Light


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 16, 2009)

On my keys, an Arc AAA on one keyring, and 2 Photon Freedoms (one white, one yellow) on my other keyring. I only carry a light around my neck if I feel I need that extra light. In those cases, I use a Surefire E1L, or L1.


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 16, 2009)

Since I always leave the house with a PD20 and/or an E1b, I use Streamlights that use button cells for the "light" work. Key-Mate on a neck lanyard and a Nano clipped to my SAK which is always in my pocket.

I don't keep a light on my key chain because I have a lot of keys on it and it rattles and bangs against the dashboard enough already on these rough Michigan roads.


----------



## Dan FO (Apr 16, 2009)

Photon II


----------



## socom1970 (Apr 16, 2009)

CMG Infinity Ultra-G in my keys and a Lummi Wee Ti on my silver neck chain.


----------



## zx7dave (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's my favorite keychain light...






:nana:

Ok seriously the Fenix LOD, also the Streamlight Nano are great choices..if you don't mind the size increase I usually find a Nitecore EX10 on my keychain...


----------



## Benson (Apr 17, 2009)

A LH fauxton, and a Streamlight Nano. The Nano has the same beam as the E01, just a tiny bit dimmer, a lot more compact, and runs DD on coin cells instead of regulated from a AAA.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 17, 2009)

As I am always EDCing one or two quality flashlights, I have a simple coin cell light from the Hound on my keys.


----------



## GreySave (Apr 17, 2009)

Streamlight Keymate for several years now as my final backup and / or "it's always there" light. Rarely used, but always ready.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 17, 2009)

Got an old Arc AAA hangin' with the keys.

Geoff


----------



## roguesw (Apr 17, 2009)

Surefire L4. Its more like whats attached to the light rather than whats attached to the key.
Its been my keychain light for the last 4 and a half years. Its held up well, and its been upgraded to a brighter Lux V but a MC-E is in the works.


----------



## Th232 (Apr 17, 2009)

Had an Arc AAA for... 2 years or more now?


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 17, 2009)

i have a Fenix Lop around my neck, and a fenix P1CE on my gadgetring (it has had the "o"ring replaced, with one from a minimag AA, to make the action a bit stiffer, it used to turn on in my pocket


----------



## Dave Keith (Apr 17, 2009)

I broke down and put my Lummi Wee NS on my keyring. I was leery of putting it in the pocket with the keys, but it's too great a light to just sit on the shelf and admire. It replaced one of those neat little coin cell lights from Battery Junction.

I'm not really a collector, but neither am I one of those totally pragmatic guys who refuse to keep anything they don't use regularly. Is there a name for that situation? Maybe an "appreciator" of fine lights?


----------



## CARNAL1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I EDC my ARC-AAA P (CS) on a neck lanyard. On my keys rides my Ultra-G from County Comm. I never leave home without them.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## RedLED (Apr 17, 2009)

roguesw said:


> Surefire L4. Its more like whats attached to the light rather than whats attached to the key.
> Its been my keychain light for the last 4 and a half years. Its held up well, and its been upgraded to a brighter Lux V but a MC-E is in the works.


 
Just how big are the keys in Japan?


----------



## USP9c (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a Photon look-alike with a red LED. Not very bright and it sort of tints the way everything looks but it's sure gotten me out of a lot of scrapes.


----------



## divine (Apr 17, 2009)

The MJP Extreme III. Here is one feature you will appreciate... Tighten for off!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 17, 2009)

Morelite said:


> I have a McGizmo Sapphire on a Ti chain around my neck and brass Peak N cell Shastas on most keychains.



same here, 
McGizmo Sapphire on a neck chain and Peak Matterhorns on all keychains.


----------



## gorn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a La Patite Killer on a chain around my neck and have had a Peak brass in my pocket for years. Never had a problem with the Peak unscrewing.


----------



## Sector7 (Apr 17, 2009)

divine said:


> The MJP Extreme III. Here is one feature you will appreciate... Tighten for off!


 
+1 It even has user option over discharge protection for rechargeables. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Apr 17, 2009)

I've now got a titanium Lummi Wee with ice blue tritium locaters on a titanium chain around my neck. Total weight including chain and battery is only 16 grams!


----------



## litetube (Apr 18, 2009)

This brings up something that bothers me and I cant seem to find a good answer for. 

Why do flashlight makers continue to make twisty lights designed for keychain carry or similar modes of transport, with the "OFF" position requiring you to loosen the head and "ON" you tighten the head down. It should be the reverse since the light is carried and banged around constantly in this type of carry .Plus it makes the light more resistant to intrusion of crud and such also during EDC . There are a cpl light makers who realize this but 90% don't. 

The OP has experienced this flaw first hand , it can and will happen.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 18, 2009)

litetube said:


> This brings up something that bothers me and I cant seem to find a good answer for.
> 
> Why do flashlight makers continue to make twisty lights designed for keychain carry or similar modes of transport, with the "OFF" position requiring you to loosen the head and "ON" you tighten the head down. It should be the reverse since the light is carried and banged around constantly in this type of carry .Plus it makes the light more resistant to intrusion of crud and such also during EDC . There are a cpl light makers who realize this but 90% don't.



I asked this a few times, but no one has ever given me a satisfactory answer. My guess is it follows the tradition of lights in the old days when you need to untwist to disconnect. :shrug:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 18, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I asked this a few times, but no one has ever given me a satisfactory answer. My guess is it follows the tradition of lights in the old days when you need to untwist to disconnect. :shrug:


What would appear obvious to me is that it is easier to design twisty lights to contact the battery upon tightening and just simply be the easiest way to have them operate.

I have a Draco on my neck lanyard, no lights on my keys.


----------



## Benson (Apr 18, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I asked this a few times, but no one has ever given me a satisfactory answer. My guess is it follows the tradition of lights in the old days when you need to untwist to disconnect. :shrug:



I think that's the main reason -- the simplest methods of breaking a circuit involve moving the two ends apart, not together. The problem with a Mag-style (i.e. minimag or solitaire) twisty is that it takes more length. In fact, it takes up just about as much length as a clicky, but most people seem to prefer twisties as keychain lights _because_ they're shorter. It's a no-brainer, then, that it'll be hard to compete by selling a bigger light that costs more to make.

I suspect there's also a slight reliability penalty for loosen-on twisties (given the same level of dust intrusion), inasmuch as you can't readily guarantee twisting to self-clean the contact surfaces. A tighten-on also allows you to more readily clean all contact surfaces yourself. With those, the loosen-on's advantage for storage in dirty environments doesn't strike me as a clear win.

But I do prefer the way loosen-on lights handle -- I can crank down the head as securely as needed to prevent accidental loosening, but once it's cracked open, I don't have a heavily-compressed o-ring stiffening it up, so I can twist it on and off freely.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 18, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> What would appear obvious to me is that it is easier to design twisty lights to contact the battery upon tightening and just simply be the easiest way to have them operate.



I understand that and users have proved both way works. 
In your opinion, do you think having tightened for off is a better idea?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 19, 2009)

fenix E0... Its lighter than the E01 and less lumens too so IMHO its better suited for neck EDC and night vision preservation. Paired with a surefire neck lanyard its a great low $$$ setup.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 19, 2009)

Still have a Fenix E0 on the keys. For neck carry while walking the dog I use my Sapphire. The Sapphire will replace my Fenix E01 for neck carry for this summers upcoming camping trips as well.


----------



## Disco888 (May 1, 2009)

found a fenix e01 cheap on ebay so gone for one of those--didn't realise how much I used my torch on my keys until I didn't have it.....when I've got a few more quid a lummi would be nice

Disco


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (May 2, 2009)

Never cared much for things hanging on the neck - the wife is about all I can handle - but been toying with a 3-led UP Peak Matterhorn in 10280.


----------



## RobertM (May 2, 2009)

I've carried a Streamlight Microstream on my car keys and a Fenix E01 on my work keys for quite some time now and have not had a problem with either. Personally, I prefer the SL Microstream for keychain carry (it actually replaced my more expensive Fenix L0D Q4 which used to serve keychain duty ).

-Robert


----------



## Per Arne (May 3, 2009)

At the moment, around my neck, I have a SureFire E1B-BK with F04 and Valiant E-series delrin tail shroud in a Fenix open holster. Depending on the feedback on the SureFire T1A Titan, the E1B would maybe be replaced...

I am also waiting for the Horus AAA Titan light which hopefully will be available in June 09, as back-up...

I also have a SureFire E2-HA with a one-cell extender useing LF HO-9 with Nite Ize AA Grip 'n Clip so it too can be on my neck keyring lanyard if necessary...


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a few different keyrings for different uses...
Home: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded.
Wife's keys: Streamlight Nano.
Daughter's keyring: eGear Pico Lite.
I keep my toolbox / shead keys separate from the rest, and they have a Photon Freedom.
Work, to access exterior doors: Streamlight MicroStream with a Lighthound fauxton for back-up.
Work, to access interior doors and lockboxes: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded with a Lighthound fauxton for back-up.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 31, 2011)

Lately I've been carrying house and gate keys on a hideously short lanyard attached to a Maratac AA in HA III Nat. On my neck are my bike lock key, nitro fob and NV green covert Photon Freedom depowered to 3v. Along those lines I also carry two CountyComm keyring screwdrivers and a Pico Widgy Bar on a keyring sized loop of 550 cord in my pocket. IMO any mini-tool designed to be carried on a keyring is much easier to use on a soft nylon cord.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sub- Thanks for the tip on the 550 cord as a keyring. I've been using Countycomm's cable keyring, and have kinked it more than once. How are your Photons as far as running a 2032 in place of the 2016's? Mine seem to be hit and miss, some work perfectly, others won't turn off... Energizer cells, BTW. I'd love to know if it's just something I'm doing wrong, or variance in the lights, etc.


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a note: a few months ago at work, one of the new guys came in showing off his new Quark MiniX... on a neck lanyard made of 550 cord. Well, we work very close to bad people and things around the neck present a choking hazard, especially something as strong as 550 cord (even if you gut it, it's strong enough to garrote you). My wife personally knew a guy who went hiking in the woods and when his 550 cord necklace (with Mora and outdoor things) got caught up on a tree branch, it nearly choked him out. Instead of using 550 cord, paracord, whatever you want to call it, we're advised to use a basic ball-chain necklace. This is the same thing you get to put your dog tags on. It will break away if jerked or worked slowly instead of choking you. Just a thought...


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 31, 2011)

scout24 said:


> ...How are your Photons as far as running a 2032 in place of the 2016's? Mine seem to be hit and miss, some work perfectly, others won't turn off... Energizer cells, BTW. I'd love to know if it's just something I'm doing wrong, or variance in the lights, etc.


Never heard that one before. Sounds like the light to me. Mine have been very consistent. I do rub both sides of each new cr2032 with a piece of rough cotton cloth to clean each new cell right before I put it in.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 31, 2011)

JNieporte said:


> Just a note: a few months ago at work, one of the new guys came in showing off his new Quark MiniX... on a neck lanyard made of 550 cord. Well, we work very close to bad people and things around the neck present a choking hazard, especially something as strong as 550 cord (even if you gut it, it's strong enough to garrote you). My wife personally knew a guy who went hiking in the woods and when his 550 cord necklace (with Mora and outdoor things) got caught up on a tree branch, it nearly choked him out. Instead of using 550 cord, paracord, whatever you want to call it, we're advised to use a basic ball-chain necklace. This is the same thing you get to put your dog tags on. It will break away if jerked or worked slowly instead of choking you. Just a thought...


Agreed. The reference to 550 cord in my post above was *"a keyring sized loop of 550 cord in my pocket."*


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 31, 2011)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Agreed. The reference to 550 cord in my post above was *"a keyring sized loop of 550 cord in my pocket."*



I wasn't trying to single you out with my comment; it was directed towards neck lanyards in general. Apologies if I was pointing fingers.
I carry my widgy bar wrapped in gutted 550 cord. I like using 550 as wrist lanyards as well.


----------



## fitzDaug (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a Muyshondt Ti Mako around my neck. I now have a Peak Matterhorn on my keychain. I cycle through with a Fenix E01 and an Arc AAA every month.


----------



## Darvis (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it was a preon ReVo until I got my first McGizmo Sapphire today. WOW! What a great little light. I'll still carry the ReVo in my pocket, but the Sapphire is the shiz, simple UI and a wicked flood beam. I'm in Love.


----------



## Illum (Aug 1, 2011)

My neck light has changed over the years...

L0D
P1
P1-CE
LOD-CE
Muyshondt Aeon
E01
E05

I don't recall ever had one unscrew except for the P1-CE. Since what I have on my neck are used only as a last ditch light, I try to swap in a larger than usual [thicker preferred] o-ring if possible making the head very snug to turn, then back fill the threads with nyogel. Unscrewing is possible if the head is turned beyond one full turn and the O-ring is not rubbing on anything... or if you are not a sound sleeper and you sleep on your face alot. I frequently experience both problems and found wearing AAA based lights are alot comfortable than a CR123A light since my "mattress" is a little more than a baseboard under canvas.

to those who carried photons... are they shower friendly? as in they can handle hot water, suds, and occasional contact with a nylon brush without damage? I've long resorted to aluminum cylindrical lights because I've had doubts a plastic light could handle the job. The most important criteria is that it never leaves me neck... whether its at the beach, in the pool, or in the shower.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 2, 2011)

My neck carry light started with a Photon carried with a spyderco spot.
Then I switched to a Fenix L0p, which had an amazing vanilla white tint, but not much output (it was a lux1 after all)
I then switched to a SF T1A Titan, which was great for it's variable output, and excellent UI, but it was a bit big, and had a horrible blue tint, it was also a bit floody for my taste.
I now carry a Muyshondt Aeon (Neutral led, TI body) it only has 2 levels, but they are perfectly spaced, has a nice neutral tint, and is very throwy, but has an acceptable amount of spill, with a coating of sweat, grease and dust from my chest on the lens it has an almost perfect beam.
I honestly think I have found the perfect neck carry light, it's easy enough to twist on and off with one hand, but it takes about 4 or 5 complete turns to get the head off
Endeavor (the CPF member who built the light) really thought about how small lights were used, and built a great option.
My dads comment when he first saw it was " how much did this one cost, I know it's not cheap, the machining on this is very well done" and when it told him the price, runtime, that it was TI, he said it was very well priced for the quality.

I don't keep a light on my keys, except for a Tritium tube so I can find them in the dark (i normally have 3 lights on me anyway, so one on the keys doesn't really serve any purpose)


----------



## mattevt (Aug 3, 2011)

My keychain light (aka, backup light) is the simple and inexpensive E01. I haven't been able to bring myself to spend much money on a light for this purpose.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 4, 2011)

My first neck light was Lummi Wee that has switched to 38DD and Klarus miX5 now.
I've tried quite a few lights for keychain duties, but have settled for LD01 most of the time.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had a Quark AA on my keychain for over a year now. I had similar tailcap unscrewing issues in the past, plus some breakage of what were in any case inadequate lights so I settled on the AA as being both effective and durable. After that long it's scuffed but good as ever- you just have to put up with some very minor discomfort in the butt area. For flexibility reasons, I've found that it's best to put a short loop of lanyard on the light itself and attach it to the keyring that way. I also use a snaplink that allows the light to be quickly detached for use.


----------



## mattevt (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually carry my pd31in its holster with my work keys. It hangs from my belt loop by a d ring. I have enough things in my pockets and I don't want to add anything to my belt. It's actually surprisingly handy to when carried this way.


----------



## Illum (Aug 4, 2011)

wouldn't that be very noisy? keys on the belt?


----------



## mattevt (Aug 4, 2011)

Illum said:


> wouldn't that be very noisy? keys on the belt?


 

Keys on a d-ring attached to my belt loop aren't noisy, the ring only contains a van key and remote fob, a pedestal key, the aforementiond pd31, and a 7/16 wrench.


----------



## dmattaponi (Aug 4, 2011)

As I'm sure someone has probably mentioned here the Fenix E01-05 do not exhibit the problem because their keyring is opposite the side that unscrews. I remember the Mag keyring lights unscrewed on the same side as the keyring, and I lost some because of that.


----------

